# Who was Ahasuerus?



## Pilgrim Standard (Jan 20, 2012)

Ahasuerus (Queen Esther's Husband) had been identified as Xerxes I for a long time, but there seems to be some differences proposed now. Who is proposed now, and what evidences do we have that give us an indication as to the identity, biblically or archeologically? And does anyone know what has caused doubt to be shed on Xerxes I as the identity?


----------



## seajayrice (Jan 20, 2012)

Check out the movie 300, everything you ever wanted to know about Xerxes I


----------



## PointingToChrist (Jan 21, 2012)

seajayrice said:


> Check out the movie 300, everything you ever wanted to know about Xerxes I



I hope you're not serious. That film is a caricature of the people it is supposed to represent.


----------



## seajayrice (Jan 21, 2012)

PointingToChrist said:


> seajayrice said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the movie 300, everything you ever wanted to know about Xerxes I
> ...



Good point. Better go to the source material. Check out Frank Miller's graphic novel of the same title.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jan 21, 2012)

seajayrice said:


> PointingToChrist said:
> 
> 
> > seajayrice said:
> ...




It WAS much better than the movie!


----------



## PointingToChrist (Jan 21, 2012)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> Ahasuerus (Queen Esther's Husband) had been identified as Xerxes I for a long time, but there seems to be some differences proposed now. Who is proposed now, and what evidences do we have that give us an indication as to the identity, biblically or archeologically? And does anyone know what has caused doubt to be shed on Xerxes I as the identity?



I find this curious: you say that there seems to be differences proposed now, but you're asking who is the person who is proposed now. Where did you hear that Ahasuerus was not Xerxes?


----------

